# 50G tank setup



## hlh313 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi! I just got a Juwel trigon 190 tank and am setting it up as a Tanganyika tank. I will be using black sand and black stones, thinking I'll try to divide the tank to two areas. I still haven't decided what species I should get or how many I can put in this size of a tank. I'm thinking if this might work:

3-4 leleupi
3-4 marliere
2 black calvus
3 shell dwellers

And workers:
4 Bristlenose Catfish
1 small pleco

Is this to much? Can these species work together? All ideas appreciated.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!!

Your tank is approx. 50 gallons and the bowed triangular shape is a bit of challenge to stock properly. The short ends of the tank are approx. 27.5" wide and the bowed front approx. 35", corner to corner. The height is less than 24".

I would avoid the leleupi due to their adult size and nature, especially if you plan on stocking any shell dwellers.

I do like the Altolamprologus calvus and while they are slow growers when purchased as juveniles, I would start with at least 6 individuals until they pair up and you can then remove the unneeded extra males.

Bristlenose catfish are a pleco and I would think 1 or 2 would be sufficient for that tank and will require supplemental feeding.

I'll let others respond for additional stocking suggestions.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think that would be too much even for a 48x18 rectangle tank holding 75G.

One BN is plenty.

I've never done a 27" tank but I'd try the calvus and the shellies. Or you could try the julidochromis and shellies.


----------



## hlh313 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for your input 

The only reason why I list so many bristlenose catfish is because they came with the tank... 

If I decide to get leleupi what could work with that?
And if I go for the Calvus, what could work with those?

I love the leleupi color but I'm more into the behaviour than colors. Other members of my home haven't yet had the experience of having an aquarium so they're looking more for colors


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

I second DJR on the suggestions. In a tank that size if you go julies stick with transcriptus or ornatus. Also Telmatochromis instead of julies


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If you went with the leleupi, the best bet is to get a group of leleupi, like one male and four females. If you had adult calvus, the mix might work, if you had well defined territories... not sure it would work with growing out juveniles though.


----------



## hlh313 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ok, so I finally got some fishes  Started with 8 cyprichromis leptosoma and now I'm wondering what else to get... My "fish-dealer" suggested callochromis pleurospilus and a friend has 5 Telmatochromis vittatus available. I'm also a fan of black calvus...

Do you have any suggestions of what I should add?

And here is a picture of my current setup


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

hlh313 said:


> Ok, so I finally got some fishes  Started with 8 cyprichromis leptosoma and now I'm wondering what else to get... My "fish-dealer" suggested callochromis pleurospilus and a friend has 5 Telmatochromis vittatus available. I'm also a fan of black calvus...
> 
> Do you have any suggestions of what I should add?
> 
> And here is a picture of my current setup


The tank is really not long enough for the Cyprichromis to thrive... but who knows. I wouldn't put pleurospilus in such a tank either... mine hunted each other down in a 6ft tank...

vittatus would work.

Really vittatus and CYps would be max stocking.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I would use the height for my advantage by stacking higher rocks, and also put black or white background to hide the cables from the front side, and also to make it easier to see the fish.


----------



## hlh313 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for your replies 

@Fogelhund, I'm going to try with the cyprichromis leptosoma and see how it works out, they're all juvenile so they might adapt but hopefully I'll get more appropriate tank one day.
@Als49 - the rocks go a little higher than the picture indicates, the picture is taking a bit downward... I also want to keep the upper space open for leptosomas  I did have a black background but it had way too much mirror effect so the convict pair I had were afraid off the "other fishes" in the tank... Any suggestions on how to avoid that mirror effect are appreciated  Thanks


----------



## cdarminio (Mar 29, 2015)

You could just paint the back of the tank black...I did that to my 30 gal and it looks very matte


----------

